# Home Barista webshop



## homebarista (Oct 25, 2012)

Visit our professional Barista shop and find out our biggest Brands of Espressomachines and other barista tools.

http://en.homebarista.be/

Nuova Simonelli, Victoria Arduino, ECM, Rancilio, ...

Kind Regards


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Since when has blatant commercial FREE advertising been acceptable on this forum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

PM sent to poster


----------

